# Taping or gluing ears, how often is it successful?



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I have read through many threads on this subject, and it seems to me that taping and or gluing ears more often leads to lifelong ear problems than it does success. So share your story, if it was successful tell us what you did and at what age you started! If not, tell us what the result was.


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

How about sharing his age and what his or her ears have been doing since you got her.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Malibu said:


> How about sharing his age and what his or her ears have been doing since you got her.


I don't have a dog with ear issues. But so many people come on this forum with questions about their puppy's ears at 2-7 months, I thought it would be good to collect success stories in a single thread for people to read through. Most of the threads I've read through, as I said, had many more stories of failure than success. So if people are successful with this, please speak up and tell us your story!


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

I have to believe if it's necessary and done correctly it probably has a 50% chance of working.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

All of the GSDs I've had were longstocks.......so maybe the extra fur on their ears was problematic......dunno and never will.


First two....the crazy breeder lady taped, glued and did all kinds of weird support fixes for them....both had a persistent down ear. Both ended up with standing ears......however one had a slightly weaker standing ear....only noticeable by me.....but essentially they were fine.


My current bitch had a weak right ear....picture taken about at 4 1/2 -5 months....


I used an ear form this time rather than the previous methods the "enthusiastic" breeder lady used.


Ear form in.....second pic.


Ear form out after 11 days.......ear stood fine ever since.


Did any of these three taping, gluing etc. make the difference?? Beats me ........?




SuperGluer


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I mean, is there truly any way to know for sure if taping can have a positive effect on ears!?

If you tape and they stand - you can’t prove that they wouldn’t have anyway with time.

What we do know is that taping ears CAN damage them...

I wouldn’t risk it.

I escape all these concerns because I rescue dogs with erect ears. Problem solved.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm with Fodder on this one. We know for a fact that efforts to make ears stand can cause permanent damage, so why bother. 

But I have stated emphatically on numerous occasions that ears are insignificant to me so I may not be the best person to ask. I do know that one of Shadows ears was still tipped at about 9-10 months and it did stand on it's own eventually. Since she has visible tissue damage to both ears, I can make an educated guess that the cartilage was at least minorly impacted. Still did come up in their own sweet time.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

I didn't know their ears standing or not standing was such a big thing until I came onto this forum. I'm a believer of not messing with their ears until at least 6 months of age, then you can try taping but only done by a professional (ie vet)


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Well we all know that with dogs who get their ears cropped, taping is a common practice. And most of the time the ears do stand. But GSDs don't get their ears cropped, and they are a pointy-eared breed, so it's not so clear why people are so concerned about whether they'll stand or not. I personally haven't seen many GSDs whose ears didn't stand, unless there was some kind of injury to the ear.

How did taping or gluing GSD ears ever become a thing in the first place?


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

tim_s_adams said:


> How did taping or gluing GSD ears ever become a thing in the first place?



That thought occurred to me as well. 


I never thought anything of whether or not Katsu's ears would stand. I have no idea how I would feel about it if they didn't, but I can't imagine messing with them to make them stand. Her ears have always been relatively proportionate to her head since I got her, so maybe I'm just lucky.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

One strange sidenote is that in dogs, the pointed triangular ear is a "natural" ear. 
Left to their own devices, wild dogs are medium size critters with pointy ears (coyotes, foxes, etc...). 
The floppy ear is actually a result of human intervention...so you'd think we would have more trouble getting ears to flop, than getting ears to stand!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

tim_s_adams said:


> Well we all know that with dogs who get their ears cropped, taping is a common practice. And most of the time the ears do stand. But GSDs don't get their ears cropped, and they are a pointy-eared breed, so it's not so clear why people are so concerned about whether they'll stand or not. I personally haven't seen many GSDs whose ears didn't stand, unless there was some kind of injury to the ear.
> 
> How did taping or gluing GSD ears ever become a thing in the first place?


Tipped or soft ears are a fault so my guess would be that at some point show breeders decided to "falsify" the ears so that otherwise good dogs would not be overlooked for points or they just wanted them to stand early since conformation dogs are often shown as pups when the ears would still be down anyway. Clearly a young pup with standing ears would stand out. The issue with that is that soft ears are genetic, so they ended up compounding the problem. 
If you go through old WL pedigrees you will find the odd dog with one ear down and these dogs really fascinate me, since other aspects would have to be that much better to overcome a fault.


My thoughts are that pointed ears aside, as with color, these dogs should be judged primarily on work ability and such physical characteristics as relate to their ability to work. A soft ear in no way impedes a dogs ability to guard, herd, track or defend. To my mind it is no different then a person choosing a mate based on hair or eye color. In no way am I condoning the breeding of sub standard dogs, but about 70% or more of GSDs are pets, and a pup with a soft ear or two can still love you.

I think you are a great person and I love you but I cannot marry someone with green eyes.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

tim_s_adams said:


> , so it's not so clear why people are so concerned about whether they'll stand or not.



A couple of reasons for me.........the aesthetics of course........and also I had a floppy-eared dog previously and just like all my GSDs......they spent a fair amount of time in the lakes and rivers.......my Irish Setter had numerous ear problems from yeast/bacteria infections most likely....so after every session I had to dry/clean out the dog's ears. I never have had any similar ear problems with my GSDs....erect ears have their benefit...no doubt.



Yes, I know it is superficial of me to want my dog(s) to have a symmetrical ear set ......I'd be a liar to suggest otherwise.......so both up as the breed standard suggests is just right......however I'd prefer both down over one up and one down.


At the end of the day....regardless of how the ears might turn out.....I'd love all my dogs the same.




SuperG


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I would truly LOVE to hear from anyone who has been able to get a damaged or injured ear to stand by taping or gluing! In reading back through various older threads here, there are several who, like SuperG, did tape or glue the ears but can't really say whether or not the ears would have stood on their own without any intervention.

Still, the number of problems associated with taping or glueing in these older threads totally and significantly outweigh the success stories...

Anyone with a good success story involving an injured ear?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Bumping this up in case someone has a success story they'd like to share...


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Tim, there is a thread that a member started who figured a system of ear taping that proved successful. The member's dog was a bit older and at the age where it probably wasn't going to stand. I think just under a year. He/she made their own supports and after success created a diy you tube vid. There were quite a few success stories. I'll see him f I can find it again. I know there was one where the dogs was well over a year. 

I think the thread is a few yrs old though. I'll go look for it.. hope my memory is correct. Lol.

Hahaha. Can't believe I found it quick enough to log back I. To edit lol

YouTube vid: 




And link https://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/390506-cheap-solution-fix-broken-ears-adult-gsds.html


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I am in the camp of leaving a puppy's ears alone but if I did have an adult GSD with a floppy ear, I think I would try this only because the method seems to not bother the dog or cause damage.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks for sharing that Heartandsoul! I replied to someone on the end of that thread who was worrying about an 8 wk old puppy whose ears were not standing, but I guess I didn't read the original poster's story...sounds lime success to me!

Still for concerned puppy owners reading this, please browse lots of pictures in the "pictures,pictures,pictures" forum to see just how common it is for a 6 or 7 month old puppy to still have a droopy ear that comes up on its own without intervention! It happens all the time!

But it's also good to know that if/when your dog has an injured ear, or you've waited until they're 1 yr old or very nearly, and 1 or both ears are still not standing, that there is hope still!


----------



## Synne (Mar 17, 2018)

Our pup has always had a floppy ear. On occasion, it will stand if his attention is perked but if he's being playful and barking at us it sticks straight out to the side. It's hilarious, in fact, I think it might even add to his quirky charm  I like symmetry but I'm not going to do anything to force it. We hear "solutions" every time someone sees him, the only one I would try if it came down to it would be the Breathe-Right Strips as it seems less invasive, less intrusive but still, not interested in fixing something that isn't broken. He's a great chewer, eats well, plays hard and I believe he has finally finished teething so now it's just a wait and see.


----------



## Mallory (Mar 29, 2020)

tim_s_adams said:


> Bumping this up in case someone has a success story they'd like to share...


I am attempting the paper towel/tape method now. She had two soft ears (5 months) after one day (had to take it off to reapply bc she ran in a mud puddle) one ear was completely up! The other is still soft so continuing on to the 10 day. I’ll update as it goes


----------

